# New Canon EOS R5 firmware may come sooner than previously announced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 14, 2021)

> Last month, Canon announced a lot of firmware updates across the EOS R and Cinema EOS line, with the Canon EOS R5 scheduled to receive its next firmware update on August 18, 2021.
> I have been told a couple of times now that the new firmware may arrive before then. So keep an eye on the Canon support website and your inbox if it does drop sooner than originally planned.
> I wouldn’t consider the next firmware release for the EOS R5 to be a major release going by what Canon has said about it.



Continue reading...


----------



## Rumourhasit (Jul 14, 2021)

What, no update to AI recognition subjects


----------



## Canfan (Jul 14, 2021)

Rumourhasit said:


> What, no update to AI recognition subjects


Agreed, the R5 can still do with so refinement overall. 
it’s a remarkable camera but the AI can still be improved more.


----------



## Kiton (Jul 14, 2021)

All I want from Santa is a way to tame the 20 fps while in electronic shutter!! Please!


----------



## YEUP (Jul 14, 2021)

Please fix the Q button Canon. Every Canon camera I have ever owned worked exactly the same way in regards to the Q button. Press the Q button, immediately has access to and be able to modify mode specific settings. Worked the same on my 60D, 70D, 5D-MIII, and my 5D-MIV. No such love on the R5.

What's the point of having a Q (Quick) button that takes you to irrelevant settings?


----------



## filmmakerken (Jul 14, 2021)

Will this update include the code needed to make the R5 output full frame 8K to the Atomos Ninja 5+ (as promised months ago)?


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi, 
If you have a moment, please add feature requests to this thread:
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/t...-firmware-upgrade-and-feature-requests.38815/ 
Most importantly, please provide your valuable feedback directly to Canon. It takes just a minute and it's the best way for them to see how popular requests for particular features are:
Link to find the Canon Support page for your region:
https://global.canon/en/support/
Thanks!


----------



## David - Sydney (Jul 14, 2021)

Would remapping the Rate button be considered a major release??


----------



## macrunning (Jul 15, 2021)

Rumourhasit said:


> What, no update to AI recognition subjects


Dilly Dilly! I second this Canon!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 15, 2021)

Actually, support for the compact servo video lenses is pretty significant. It says that Canon clearly understands something that NONE of the major reviewers have picked up on and that is the very high quality of the APS-c 4k video from the R5. It would be nice if they also add full support for the EF-R focal reducer adapter.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Jul 15, 2021)

filmmakerken said:


> Will this update include the code needed to make the R5 output full frame 8K to the Atomos Ninja 5+ (as promised months ago)?



That’s the ONLY thing I’m hoping for!


----------



## addola (Jul 15, 2021)

filmmakerken said:


> Will this update include the code needed to make the R5 output full frame 8K to the Atomos Ninja 5+ (as promised months ago)?


Does the HDMI out of the Canon R5 support 8K out? I thought it uses HDMI 2.0 which supports up to 4K/60 out.


----------



## SonicStudios (Jul 15, 2021)

Hopefully this is for the two year undertaken that Atomos and Canon engineers worked on together to make 8K recording possible using this new V+ recorder


----------



## TheSalvatore (Jul 15, 2021)

Dual recording for videos like R6. And I'll be more than happy.


----------



## peters (Jul 15, 2021)

YES PLEASE! 
I realy look forward to 4k raw recording (?) on the atomos! Would be awesome.
The R5 8k RAW looks incredible good - but the filesize is just to heavy for my usual projects. 4k RAW would be a small gamechanger for me


----------



## peters (Jul 15, 2021)

Dragon said:


> Actually, support for the compact servo video lenses is pretty significant. It says that Canon clearly understands something that NONE of the major reviewers have picked up on and that is the very high quality of the APS-c 4k video from the R5. It would be nice if they also add full support for the EF-R focal reducer adapter.


crop mode overheats pretty fast though in my experience - I avoid it therefore and cant see the R5 in a professionale production environment with servo lenses, if it overheats so quickly...
or is it another setting? Is your R5 overhating in crop mode as well?


----------



## aeronium (Jul 15, 2021)

Please bring dual card recording for video!


----------



## CvH (Jul 15, 2021)

filmmakerken said:


> Will this update include the code needed to make the R5 output full frame 8K to the Atomos Ninja 5+ (as promised months ago)?



Canon’s new EOS R5 firmware makes external full frame 8K ProRes RAW and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording possible when connected to the Atomos Ninja V+ recorder and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording with the Atomos Ninja V recorders, offering superb image quality from an affordable and compact camera system.

When combined with the EOS R5, the Atomos Ninja V+ is able to record 8K recording at 30 fps, unlocking new possibilities for filmmakers and videographers. These professional recording formats also allow the white balance and ISO to be seamlessly changed during processing4.









Canon supports filmmakers with the release of the new firmware for its professional cameras


Building on user feedback, Canon’s latest firmware update unlocks additional professional video capabilities for the EOS R5, EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III




www.canon.com.au


----------



## CvH (Jul 15, 2021)

aeronium said:


> Please bring dual card recording for video!



Alongside the availability of C-Log 3, these firmware upgrades add dual card recording to all three cameras. Users can now record the same video file - resolution, fps and codec - to both memory cards, ensuring that if one card is corrupted there is still a back-up of their footage2. The firmware update for the EOS-1D X Mark III and EOS R5 also adds support for the new industry standard CFexpress VPG400 cards, which guarantees a minimum write speed of 400 MB per second for more reliable filming. This is essential when shooting in 8K or recording RAW footage3.









Canon supports filmmakers with the release of the new firmware for its professional cameras


Building on user feedback, Canon’s latest firmware update unlocks additional professional video capabilities for the EOS R5, EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III




www.canon.com.au


----------



## Dragon (Jul 15, 2021)

peters said:


> crop mode overheats pretty fast though in my experience - I avoid it therefore and cant see the R5 in a professionale production environment with servo lenses, if it overheats so quickly...
> or is it another setting? Is your R5 overhating in crop mode as well?


I haven't seen any sign of overheating in crop mode (even at 60 FPS) and a couple of U-Tubers tested it an saw no overheating. Do you live in Barstow?


----------



## chrisrmueller (Jul 16, 2021)

peters said:


> crop mode overheats pretty fast though in my experience - I avoid it therefore and cant see the R5 in a professionale production environment with servo lenses, if it overheats so quickly...
> or is it another setting? Is your R5 overhating in crop mode as well?


I shoot almost exclusively in the 4K APS-C mode and it has never overheated for me. The quality is amazing!


----------



## TheSalvatore (Jul 16, 2021)

Perhaps, also make RAW recording for 4K would be good too.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 16, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Perhaps, also make RAW recording for 4K would be good too.


Only in crop mode, if you resample it, it's not RAW anymore. Having said that, you might grep Prores 'RAW' via HDMI and an Atomos.


----------



## TheSalvatore (Jul 16, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Only in crop mode, if you resample it, it's not RAW anymore. Having said that, you might grep Prores 'RAW' via HDMI and an Atomos.


I don't get what you're saying. 
What I'm trying to say is that since 8K Raw is possible, but how many of us would really make full use of 8K Raw? So might as well give us 4K Raw instead so at least we have more flexibility.


----------



## armd (Jul 16, 2021)

I'm still waiting for a "major" update for the R5 for stills users. THERE HAVEN'T BEEN ANY!


----------



## Dragon (Jul 16, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> I don't get what you're saying.
> What I'm trying to say is that since 8K Raw is possible, but how many of us would really make full use of 8K Raw? So might as well give us 4K Raw instead so at least we have more flexibility.


What he is saying is that 4k HQ is internally downsampled from the 8k image and thus is processed and no longer a raw image. It would be feasible for the camera to provide 5k raw from the APS-c mode, and that would be pretty cool, but short of a crop on APS-c, there is no way to produce a 4k raw file. Raw means data directly from pixels.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Jul 17, 2021)

What I want after half year of using R5
1) Able to assign a button to turn on/off EVF. My R5 was always turned on by the proximity sensor accidently when I carrying it on my back or side.
2) A button to switch between tracking and fixed AF (preselected).
3) Able to set the shoulder LCD to positive. I wonder who really likes the ugly negtive LCD.
4) Improve the MF guide especially in macro photography.
5) Able to turn of SD card.Currently , camera will switch to SD card if I take out and put back CFExpress card (which is default) for card reader. This is very annoying.1st it does it without my knowledge, 2nd, it causes problem when you need speed.
6) Able to assign a button to turn ON OFF wifi / bluetooth like how a Canon Flash does.
7) ES fps settings

what I wish,
1) Better M/S performance under 1/400s, less shutter shock.
2) Better performance of R5 Images on DPP. DPP is way too slow.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 17, 2021)

Rzrsharp said:


> What I want after half year of using R5
> 1) Able to assign a button to turn on/off EVF. My R5 was always turned on by the proximity sensor accidently when I carrying it on my back or side.
> 2) A button to switch between tracking and fixed AF (preselected).
> 3) Able to set the shoulder LCD to positive. I wonder who really likes the ugly negtive LCD.
> ...


Please reach out to Canon directly with your requests, some of which are quite popular. The more Canon hears the same requests, the more likely they are to prioritize them.


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Jul 17, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Please reach out to Canon directly with your requests, some of which are quite popular. The more Canon hears the same requests, the more likely they are to prioritize them.


I just recently did a survey for Canon regarding my R5 purchase and several questions had an option for camera rumor sites. So yes, I absolutely agree reaching out to Canon directly, but I would also say Canon is obviously taking some sort of note about these types of sites as they mention them in their surveys. It was also interesting the question regarding desired video features - removing the 30 minute limit was a choice, so they clearly recognize this is something a lot of us want.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 17, 2021)

Toglife_Anthony said:


> I just recently did a survey for Canon regarding my R5 purchase and several questions had an option for camera rumor sites. So yes, I absolutely agree reaching out to Canon directly, but I would also say Canon is obviously taking some sort of note about these types of sites as they mention them in their surveys. It was also interesting the question regarding desired video features - removing the 30 minute limit was a choice, so they clearly recognize this is something a lot of us want.


That is great to hear, thanks for sharing!
Can you elaborate regarding the types of questions on rumor sites or any others you found interesting.

Firmware update requests are neatly organized for Canon here, should they choose to take a look :






Dear Canon... R5 and R6 Firmware Upgrade and Feature Requests


Greetings CanonRumors members and Canon enthusiasts, After the exciting announcement of the R5 and R6 last week, we learned a lot about the new features that will be available in these cameras. Canon has indicated that they are listening to user feedback, and will hopefully be making firmware...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Toglife_Anthony (Jul 19, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> That is great to hear, thanks for sharing!
> Can you elaborate regarding the types of questions on rumor sites or any others you found interesting.
> 
> Firmware update requests are neatly organized for Canon here, should they choose to take a look :


I don't recall the specific questions as it was a long survey but they mostly had to do with where I learned about the features of the R5 and what information I used in making my decision to purchase the camera. There had to have been at least 5 questions that had "camera rumor sites" as an option. Interestingly, some of the bigger YouTube channels were listed too (Tony Northrup, Fro Knows Photos, DPReview, etc.). There were also questions regarding what features I would like to see on the stills side and video side, which again it was interesting to see the options they listed. I sadly don't remember everything as I didn't have time to really digest the questions, but I do recall some of the things that are common "gripes" on this forum were listed as options. So while there's no guarantee any of it will come to fruition, it's encouraging to know it's made its rounds enough to become part of a Canon survey.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you for taking the time to reply! Hopefully Canon is not just paying attention, but working on fixes for some of the issues that are coming up to make the R5 even better.


----------



## chenzhiwen (Aug 1, 2021)

CLOG2?


----------



## emailfortom (Aug 2, 2021)

Rzrsharp said:


> What I want after half year of using R5
> 1) Able to assign a button to turn on/off EVF. My R5 was always turned on by the proximity sensor accidently when I carrying it on my back or side.
> 2) A button to switch between tracking and fixed AF (preselected).
> 3) Able to set the shoulder LCD to positive. I wonder who really likes the ugly negtive LCD.
> ...


OK... I am really sorry but my brain is not working properly today... M/S performance under 1/400s??


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 2, 2021)

emailfortom said:


> OK... I am really sorry but my brain is not working properly today... M/S performance under 1/400s??


Mechanical shutter?


----------



## emailfortom (Aug 2, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Mechanical shutter?


Perhaps... that is the only thing I can think of, however have you noticed shake on your R5 at speeds sub 1/400th?


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 2, 2021)

emailfortom said:


> Perhaps... that is the only thing I can think of, however have you noticed shake on your R5 at speeds sub 1/400th?


I have not, but I shoot in EFCS the most, followed by ES. I think typically camera shake is most visible around 1/100, but since I shoot moving animals and insects with long lenses I rarely take any photos at those shutter speeds.
I meant just to hazard a guess regarding the meaning of the acronym employed, not to suggest that I have this issue.


----------



## Dockland (Aug 3, 2021)

Isn't it released yet? What happened to the 18:th of July?


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 3, 2021)

Dockland said:


> Isn't it released yet? What happened to the 18:th of July?


I think it was originally scheduled for Aug 18, which is right around the corner. Its was RUMORED that the release would be earlier then that but I guess now it's a moot point. I noticed a firmware release for the c300, based on 8K, so i'm guessing if the R5 firmware update is going to address the new 8k recording capiblilites to the Ninja V+ that was released in June, than the c300 got precedence. The Ninja folks said they worked closely with Canon R5 R&D for two years so i would image it is now ready for prime time.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 15, 2021)

We seem to be running out of time for this firmware update to come earlier than August 18th, and rumors elsewhere are showing August 19th as the likely release day. 









Canon Released DPP 4.15.0 And Other Utilities With Support For Unrele


We know Canon will soon release a new firmware update for the Canon EOS R5 and EOS R6. The upcoming firmware 1.4.0 already shows up in DPP




www.canonwatch.com


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 15, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> We seem to be running out of time for this firmware update to come earlier than August 18th, and rumors elsewhere are showing August 19th as the likely release day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, just got my RF Macro 100, figure it was going to be around the FW release


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 15, 2021)

SonicStudios said:


> Yep, just got my RF Macro 100, figure it was going to be around the FW release


I was hoping so too. Would be nice to get full compatibility for lenses released over a month ago. But since this firmware update is mostly video oriented, again, it's unlikely to offer me any meaningful improvements as a stills shooter.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 18, 2021)

It's the 17th. Whelp.....


----------



## TheSalvatore (Aug 18, 2021)

Let's see if we are getting it today. :')


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 18, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Let's see if we are getting it today. :')


I am doubtful, normally by now it would be on one of the other global sites (I normally check Canon Singapore) and so far nothing. 

Hope I am wrong.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I am doubtful, normally by now it would be on one of the other global sites (I normally check Canon Singapore) and so far nothing.
> 
> Hope I am wrong.


CanonUSA youtube told me the 18th last month but on here some guy found something that claims the 19th....


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 18, 2021)

Great Scott, now I notice that Canon Australia this month was calling for the R5 FW release sometime in the Winter. The plot thickens hahahahaha. Oh well, guess my V+ might be going on the shelf for awhile. Hopefully not ... 

The EOS R5 update will be available in Winter 2021, introducing compatibility to a range of Canon’s Cine servo zoom lenses, and making external full frame 8K ProRes RAW and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording possible when connected to the Atomos Ninja V+ recorder and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording with the Atomos Ninja V recorders.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 18, 2021)

SonicStudios said:


> Great Scott, now I notice that Canon Australia this month was calling for the R5 FW release sometime in the Winter. The plot thickens hahahahaha. Oh well, guess my V+ might be going on the shelf for awhile. Hopefully not ...
> 
> The EOS R5 update will be available in Winter 2021, introducing compatibility to a range of Canon’s Cine servo zoom lenses, and making external full frame 8K ProRes RAW and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording possible when connected to the Atomos Ninja V+ recorder and 5K cropped ProRes RAW recording with the Atomos Ninja V recorders.



Of course in Oz, it's "Winter 2021" _now_. (I point this out for people Up Over who might have forgotten how the seasons work Down Under.)


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 18, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Of course in Oz, it's "Winter 2021" _now_. (I point this out for people Up Over who might have forgotten how the seasons work Down Under.)


Nice, I had to look that up, so Winter 2021 ends on Aug 31, you've given me hope again that maybe we will see the FW release this week.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 18, 2021)

If Canon Watch is right, it will be tomorrow, August 19th: https://www.canonwatch.com/canon-re...ties-with-support-for-unreleased-r5-firmware/

Canon Rumors said June 30, then August 18, then sooner than August 18, so all over the map. 

Technically the middle rumor is still possible for a number of hours in certain time zones.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 18, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> If Canon Watch is right, it will be tomorrow, August 19th: https://www.canonwatch.com/canon-re...ties-with-support-for-unreleased-r5-firmware/
> 
> Canon Rumors said June 30, then August 18, then sooner than August 18, so all over the map.
> 
> Technically the middle rumor is still possible for a number of hours in certain time zones.


Whoever runs the Canon Youtube told me the 18th in the comments.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 19, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Whoever runs the Canon Youtube told me the 18th in the comments.


The clock is ticking.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Aug 19, 2021)

Canon UK has version 1.4.0 up now.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

ColorBlindBat said:


> Canon UK has version 1.4.0 up now.


Yep confirmed. Does not look like there is Raw support for the standard Ninja V.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Yep confirmed. Does not look like there is Raw support for the standard Ninja V.


Wasnt that the point of the V+ not the regular V


----------



## SonicStudios (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow finally, I can now put the v+ to work, thank you Canon!!! Great day for the 8K


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Aug 19, 2021)

SonicStudios said:


> Wow finally, I can now put the v+ to work, thank you Canon!!! Great day for the 8K


Let us know if recording time is heat limited.. good luck!


----------



## gtsviper (Aug 19, 2021)

Today is 18 August. Where is the update for R5?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

gtsviper said:


> Today is 18 August. Where is the update for R5?


Reading comprehension champion


----------



## TheSalvatore (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> I am doubtful, normally by now it would be on one of the other global sites (I normally check Canon Singapore) and so far nothing.
> 
> Hope I am wrong.


Canon Singapore has released 1.4 too. https://sg.canon/en/support/0400691802?model=4147C


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

TheSalvatore said:


> Canon Singapore has released 1.4 too. https://sg.canon/en/support/0400691802?model=4147C


UK site 1.4 is live


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 19, 2021)

Ramage said:


> Yep confirmed. Does not look like there is Raw support for the standard Ninja V.


The Atomos announcement says the V can do RAW 5k30 on the R5 with new firmware on the V and R5.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 19, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> The Atomos announcement says the V can do RAW 5k30 on the R5 with new firmware on the V and R5.


Looks like they rolled that back. Maybe with some new firmware (Atomos), but for now it simply does not work.


----------



## puffo25 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi all, it is August 19th and no firmware update for the R5 has been released yet. Any clue?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 19, 2021)

puffo25 said:


> Hi all, it is August 19th and no firmware update for the R5 has been released yet. Any clue?


It’s up on a lot of the Canon sites, including UK and Singapore.


----------



## puffo25 (Aug 19, 2021)

Viggo said:


> It’s up on a lot of the Canon sites, including UK and Singapore.


Yes, just saw it, finally. thanks!


----------

